# Upgrading Filter



## Underwater City (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm going to be upgrading my filter from an AquaClear 200 (otherwise known as 50) to either the next step up or the one for 110.

What is the best way to change out filters without going through a cycling process again? Do I run both filters at the same time? Would that be "too much"? Or do I do something with the media?

Is there a place on this site that discusses this or does anyone have great ideas on how to do the switch?

Thanks.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Put the new one on and let it run side-by-side with the old one for about two weeks and you should be fine. After that you can remove the old one.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

+1 great advice!


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

I agree, let the 2 filters run side by side for a few weeks...the extra filtration won't hurt your fish...


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

Or you could just take the bio media from the AC50 and place it in the AC110 along with the appropriate additional amount of bio media. That is what I did when I upgraded my Aqua Clear filter. Either way works fine though.


----------



## Underwater City (Nov 6, 2011)

TypeYourTextHere said:


> Or you could just take the bio media from the AC50 and place it in the AC110 along with the appropriate additional amount of bio media. That is what I did when I upgraded my Aqua Clear filter. Either way works fine though.


You know, this is what I was wondering if would work. I think I'm going to try this method.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

It will totally work. The only difference is the amount of water flow and the surface area of the bio media increases a lot.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

If you run both side by side, you can limit the flow to the minimum on both. Also, are you keeping the AC50 as a spare? If not, I might buy it from you.


----------



## Underwater City (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok, I got the new filter last night and have decided to use the old media in there as well as new media to get things going. I decided not to do side by side because I have not yet mastered that little plastic piece that controls flow. (It keeps moving out of place when I put the other pieces together that "snap" over it.)

I have the old sponge, the old fine cloth, (that stuff that looks like it came from a fabric store), and the old bio rocks stuff as well as a new sponge, new bio rocks bag, (didn't add the carbon), and this new filter came with an ammonia remover bag of stuff, as well so put that in there after a good old rinsing of all the new stuff.

I'm hoping this works.

When I first turned on the bigger filter, the fish went wild. I am not sure if they were happy as larks or if they were like, "Woah! Hang Ten!" but they calmed back down in about 5 minutes and are now acting like they always have...maybe a little more upbeat. 

Based on things I have read and using that aqadvisor site, I realized my filtration wasn't enough for my tank even though the AquaClear 200, (50), was stated to be enough for a 40 gallon. I think that may have also been part of the reason I had issues with cloudy water, (in the last weeks of the cloudy water it was just a tiny bit cloudy, not a lot), for so long.

I do think I need to reduce the flow a little bit so once things are settled, I'm going to get that plastic piece and give it another try.



Gizmo said:


> If you run both side by side, you can limit the flow to the minimum on both. Also, are you keeping the AC50 as a spare? If not, I might buy it from you.


I will consider this but I'm not sure what I'm going to do, to be honest. If this had been as it was when I first had an aquarium many moons ago, I would have jumped on this offer.

This time around, I'm getting all in to this hobby and am already wondering how many extra hours I would have to work to get a bigger tank, I am thinking of "hospital" tanks, I'm thinking of "emergency" tanks and things like that.

I don't know what I'll do. It may be that I end up not doing that and am stuck with a filter I don't need, collecting dust but I'd like a little bit to think about what I'm going to do.

In a few weeks, I anticipate changing over the gravel to sand and if that goes well, I only have 2 more Danios I wish to add, 4 Panda corys and then I'm done adding fish.

I also have brand new bio media...sponge, carbon, for the 200 (50) and have an extra bag of rocks, carbon and a sponge for the 110, (didn't know it was going to come with all of it so I ordered some and now have two of everything and I don't use carbon anymore.)

Not sure how soon you need the filter but IF I decide I don't need it, I'll let you know and you can let me know if you still want it. Just need to think. I've been working way too much lately to get a decent thought in these days but that will soon calm down....just need time to think things through, thoroughly.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You should be fine. The flow out of a 110 is pretty heavy. I kept my water level above the part where the return water exits. Cuts down on the turbulance.


----------

